# Wieviel Datensätze verkraftet mysql



## rosch_ltd (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

in der Hoffnung das diese Frage noch nicht im Forum aufgetaucht ist (hab erstmal nix dazu gefunden) folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte mit mysql und php für ein I-NET-Projekt 70.000 Bilder und Videos verwalten ist dies möglich oder sollte ich eine andere Datenbank und Programmiersprache wählen ? (die Bilder werden natürlich nicht in der DB abgelegt)

Läuft das ganze stabil auch wenn mehrere User auf die Seite zugreifen?

Danke für eure Mühe

MFG Robert


----------



## hpvw (7. Februar 2006)

rosch_ltd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in der Hoffnung das diese Frage noch nicht im Forum aufgetaucht ist (hab erstmal nix dazu gefunden) folgendes Problem.


Die Suche nach "_wieviele datensätze_" im Datenbankforum hast Du wohl nicht probiert?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/daten...ensaetze.html?highlight=wieviele+datens%E4tze
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/daten...nvolumen.html?highlight=wieviele+datens%E4tze
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/daten...in-oder-zu-voll.html?highlight=mysql+gr%F6sse
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/daten...-tabelle.html?highlight=wieviele+datens%E4tze
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/daten...nn-mysql.html?highlight=wieviele+datens%E4tze



			
				rosch_ltd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte mit mysql und php für ein I-NET-Projekt 70.000 Bilder und Videos verwalten ist dies möglich oder sollte ich eine andere Datenbank und Programmiersprache wählen ? (die Bilder werden natürlich nicht in der DB abgelegt)


Da ist noch keine große Dabenbank.



			
				rosch_ltd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Läuft das ganze stabil auch wenn mehrere User auf die Seite zugreifen?


Das kommt auf Deinen Server an. Auf einem 386 wird es vielleicht etwas langsam...

Gruß hpvw


----------



## rosch_ltd (7. Februar 2006)

OK, vielen Dank.


----------

